# Should I wake up my puppy to pee on schedule?



## 3cats_1pup (Jul 13, 2016)

So, my puppy is out cold right now. I've been taking him outside every two hours during the day for a pee or a poop. The scheduled time to go out is now. Do I take him out, or do I let him sleep???


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

As long as you can keep watch of him till he wakes up, let him sleep. If you can't keep watch of him till then, then wake him up and take him out.


----------



## Desiree S (Apr 2, 2016)

No you don't want to make it a habit. Let him sleep as long as he can. My pup was adoped at 6 weeks and she slept all the way to 6am in the morning. Just ensure his bed is very comfy!


----------



## mikebusano (May 28, 2016)

teach him to pee after every meals. Most of the time a dog pees and defecates after their meal. 

I would not recommend waking her up just to pee.


----------



## ChloeGirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I did that the first few nights but she was up before my alarm went off. So, I waited until I heard her in the crate and took her out if it was more than two hours. She went from getting up three times the first several nights to an early morning potty break.

Trust the puppy to let you know. I am glad I did. She now makes it to 6 am without waking.

Theresa


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

Several people did not read the 'during the day' part, where the dog is likely NOT in a crate, and in that instance I certainly would not 'trust the puppy to let you know'. Puppies are not likely to alert you when they have to go when loose in the house (unless you get really lucky like I did with my current pup who was going to the door on the 2nd day I had him at 9 weeks, but I still had to keep a very close eye on him as he was obviously not house trained at 9 weeks). As I said before, as long as you keep watch of the puppy so you know exactly when he wakes up so you can rush him outside, just let him sleep.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I would never wake them up to pee. As they get older their bladder can hold it longer and longer. Potty breaks after meals of course and before bed. Then if they wake up and want to go out, of course take them out but don't wake them to take them out.


----------

